#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  من هو احمد شفيق رئيس الوزراء المصري الجديد؟

## رويتر

الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك تكليف وزير الطيران المدني الفريق احمد محمد شفيق برئاسة الحكومة المصرية الجديدة في الوقت الذي تصاعدت فيه وتيرة التظاهرات المطالبة بتنحي الرئيس مبارك ونظامه.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

